# Who would you choose for a bodybuilding/diet coach and why?



## DUB73 (Jul 29, 2014)

I am recently considering a coach for a 6 month to 1 year stretch. John meadows comes to mind but is he too busy? (probably) Looking for someone to take me to the next level with solid credentials. Not wanting a quick diet and a couple routines. Need a week by week, day by day relationship. There are many out there but who is the real deal? I have nothing in my area so online is ok. 

Not looking for my pro card but want some pro card looks.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 29, 2014)

I got someone real good. I'd have to see if he is accepting clients


----------



## DUB73 (Jul 30, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> I got someone real good. I'd have to see if he is accepting clients



If he is accepting clients, forward me his info. Much Appreciated.


----------



## Montego (Jul 30, 2014)

John Meadows is always accepting clients I'm sure. Matt Porter would be right there with him.....hope you got some loot to dish out though.


----------



## DUB73 (Jul 30, 2014)

Montego said:


> John Meadows is always accepting clients I'm sure. Matt Porter would be right there with him.....hope you got some loot to dish out though.



6 months with Mountain Dog (John Meadows) is $3000. He currently is not accepting clients but says to pay in full and will get you in in 6 weeks. I am willing to pay for the proper coach. I may go to John but would like to see my options for equal competitors.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 30, 2014)

i might get flamed for this but damn 3k for 6 months give me 3k to spend on pharm hgh and gear and i would look like a pro in 6 months i know how to eat clean and how to work out why would i pay someone to tell me what i all ready know to do.do you think he has some secret that we all ready dont know.you have to eat clean you know what is clean and what not you have to move heavy iron over years and years have good genetics etc. no i know that those guys can make a diff but i all so know that 3 k worth of hgh can be a game changer or are you wanting to stay natty if you are staying natty then yea you will need all the help you can get.


----------



## DUB73 (Jul 30, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i might get flamed for this but damn 3k for 6 months give me 3k to spend on pharm hgh and gear and i would look like a pro in 6 months i know how to eat clean and how to work out why would i pay someone to tell me what i all ready know to do.do you think he has some secret that we all ready dont know.you have to eat clean you know what is clean and what not you have to move heavy iron over years and years have good genetics etc. no i know that those guys can make a diff but i all so know that 3 k worth of hgh can be a game changer or are you wanting to stay natty if you are staying natty then yea you will need all the help you can get.



Not natural, But there is method to all this madness. My diet is clean as fuck. My workouts are almost flawless. My cardio is well above average. It's a little more than that with timing, correct products at perfect timing. I am at a Plateau. I think $3000 is a bit much too. I can purchase books for $60 that states they can take you there. I find myself second guessing diet choices and 1 thing works for a bit then I get stuck. I know guys have made the leap and it's been a game changer. With so much controversy on what works and what does not work, I find myself looking for a mentor to bounce my ideas off and get some real life experience with answers that are facts. Getting to 6% BF is very mental, having some guidance and knowing I paid for it is extra drive.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 30, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i might get flamed for this but damn 3k for 6 months *give me 3k to spend on pharm hgh and gear and i would look like a pro in 6 months* i know how to eat clean and how to work out why would i pay someone to tell me what i all ready know to do.do you think he has some secret that we all ready dont know.you have to eat clean you know what is clean and what not you have to move heavy iron over years and years have good genetics etc. no i know that those guys can make a diff but i all so know that 3 k worth of hgh can be a game changer or are you wanting to stay natty if you are staying natty then yea you will need all the help you can get.


Bahahahaha,,,,,hahahahahahaha........bahahahahahaha


you are funny.....


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 30, 2014)

My nutritionist has brought many many people to the stage and has had 3 clients turn pro in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 30, 2014)

stupid post by ben...what the hell....id go chris aceto


----------



## DUB73 (Jul 31, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> My nutritionist has brought many many people to the stage and has had 3 clients turn pro in the last 3 weeks.



Is he excepting clients? If they are, please fill me in.


----------



## DUB73 (Jul 31, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> stupid post by ben...what the hell....id go chris aceto



Did you watch the debate. Hate pod casts. I think the topics could have been way better. Chris Aceto is a good one too.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 1, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Bahahahaha,,,,,hahahahahahaha........bahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> you are funny.....


well close maybe not a pro was just trying to make a point but if you seen me in person you might change your mind i am very close to the exact same look as swiper or you in your avitar pic just a little more size than you but not quite as cut on just low dose test no dieting and no cardio.i am going to get some hgh soon so we will see.but yea i was just making a point you know. i thought the op said he was not looking to comp just a gym rat and for the average joe gym rat 3 k worth of gear and hgh if your not looking pretty sick you need to give up that means your  geans suck.and to killerofsaints i look better than you if i go 10 years just seating on the couch dude.


----------



## exerciseordie (Aug 1, 2014)

Montego said:


> John Meadows is always accepting clients I'm sure. Matt Porter would be right there with him.....hope you got some loot to dish out though.



This is a good suggestion. Just look around. There are a couple good local people in my area. A lot of big time coaches only accept big time clients or charge out the ass. Just look around and weigh your options.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 1, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> stupid post by ben...what the hell....id go chris aceto


i did not say you would i am talking about somebody with good genetics i like you and think your cool but we dont have no where near the same genetics i look like you do now when i was in drug rehab not touch a weight besides crushing up oxy and i had 19 inch arms at about 12 bf% . me and the guy here named swiper look all most like the same person but i dont take no where near the doses he doses he does just natty good genetics very blessed for sure kinda how you say your wife can not work out and still look good that is me i can look at weights and swole up it is crazy i am going to add hgh to my dose of test and i can not imagine what i am going to look like.but yea that post was just kinda making a point i dont want to look like those guys at all i like the look of say heavy the ripped cutt pussy getting look haha . i forget some people take these post way to for real.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 1, 2014)

sure sure....notice you only address me and not heavy iron.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 1, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> well close maybe not a pro was just trying to make a point but if you seen me in person you might change your mind i am very close to the exact same look as swiper or you in your avitar pic just a little more size than you but not quite as cut on just low dose test no dieting and no cardio.i am going to get some hgh soon so we will see.but yea i was just making a point you know. i thought the op said he was not looking to comp just a gym rat and for the average joe gym rat 3 k worth of gear and hgh if your not looking pretty sick you need to give up that means your  geans suck.and to killerofsaints i look better than you if i go 10 years just seating on the couch dude.


oh you did lol....10 years sitting on couch....k....cool story bro


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 1, 2014)

Any current pics?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 1, 2014)

i am just busting your balls killer your a cool cat.i feel blessed i have ok genetics for real so do you i have seen you have good size.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 1, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Any current pics?


i may post some up but then you open yourself up to all the kids sending you thousands of pm asking what do you take what do you bench etc i get that enough.i went to six flags yesterday for my bday and spent half the day being asked those kinda question from the people that work there.3 diff people ask me if i was a pro bb and one said you are huge you should do ama one punch and it would be done how stupid just because i am big does not mean i can fight kids are so silly.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 1, 2014)

So no pics?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 1, 2014)

i will get some i can honestly say i am a old timer i have never ever taken a selfie or what ever there called my cell phone does not even take pics it is a flip phone has a green call and a red hang up button.my wife did take some pics of me at the beach i was on mt2 i was so dark i look like a bronze statue funny as shit.i will see if she knows how to put them up here i sure in helll dont know how i am a computer retard.and plus i am not trying to show off or brag i have nothing to prove.like i say me and swiper are built just alike all most like twins but i fight hard to stay smaller i like the more ripped cut look more like a model or physic type but my body wants me to be huge i could very easily be 260 ilbs at 5ft 10 but i like to stay around 210-220 with six pak which is were i am at now prob about  a true 10-12 bf% i would like to be 8% bf.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 1, 2014)

u dnt seem to realize heavy is probly ten to 12 in his avi


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 1, 2014)

yea but he looks even lower bf% because he has such huge veins my veins are not quite that hose pipe looking haha but i may have a touch more mass.he is a freak for sure but all the gear and hgh sure helps lol.i think with were i am at right now adding some pharm grade hgh will be a game changer for me.but i will prbaly just use it for the anti aging like 2iu a day i am really happy with were i am for the fist time in my life i have that thing were you look huge to everybody else but when i look at myself i feel like i am small and look like shit.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 1, 2014)

i did not mean to hijack the op thread here sorry back on topic yes if i had a extra 3k i would hire a guru to help but for me the average gym rat i would spend it on gear and hgh first and good food and gym then if i had it extra and if i was wanting to comp i would hire the best.but just to look good i think you can do that on your own me thinks.


----------



## DUB73 (Aug 1, 2014)

No worry on the hijack.  I was about to make some popcorn to enjoy the fun.

 All funny shit aside, I am in my forties, not the best genes not the worst either. Yes I could take the next 9 months and trial and error it. When I was in my 30's I started learning to brew beer. I brewed beer for many years and was consuming a very large portion of my product. I was also on doctor prescribed steroid for a blood disorder. I went from 185 lbs to 265lbs in a 2 year span. I cut down to 195 at the beginning of the year. I went back to maintenance macros and some indulging but stuck to the weights and cardio. I have been pretty solid with my diet and bodybuilding. I do well on a set program and or cycle. I would like to speed the process up. getting old sucks, my body is changing and what worked in the past is not working now. I want to be 8-10% but realize this may be harder than I think. My mind is 22 and my body is 41. There are coaches that can get me there with knowledge on these plateaus. Little tweeks in routine and diet with the understanding just when and what to add is what i plan to pay for. 

A good coach is worth paying for. I think in 1 month I would know if its worth it or not. I would not fork out 3k and just expect them to work magic. There needs to be a commitment on both ends. I am ready to do the work, just want a good path to follow. My path keeps dead ending.


----------



## the_predator (Aug 4, 2014)

Awhile ago someone recommended prepbyalex.com. He seems legit and if I could save up a few extra dollars I would go for it. I need all the help I can get. LOL


----------



## Dylan_leggs (Sep 4, 2015)

If this post is still active I would highly suggest checking out Andrew Berry. He has been my coach for 2 years now and is one of John Meadows students. He is the best around my area and does have a site you can find. He has worked closes with John for years now and comes highly recommended by John himself.


----------



## NEVERSURRENDR (Sep 16, 2015)

If i wasnt competing, i would spend it on gear....


----------



## bradyvictor243 (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm also looking for the best coach because i just start to build muscle at Jym


----------



## werewolf (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## The rock1 (Apr 22, 2016)

DUB73 said:


> I am recently considering a coach for a 6 month to 1 year stretch. John meadows comes to mind but is he too busy? (probably) Looking for someone to take me to the next level with solid credentials. Not wanting a quick diet and a couple routines. Need a week by week, day by day relationship. There are many out there but who is the real deal? I have nothing in my area so online is ok.
> 
> Not looking for my pro card but want some pro card looks.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Chris Aceto would be your best choice if he would take you.Hes definetly got a proven track record...

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------

